# Cased system mining rig - safe to replace 1 PSU with 2?



## McXtravert (May 3, 2021)

Hi all, 

I'm currently running 2 cased mining rigs, they are not open air ones. 

Each came with an external 2000w PSU of chinese origin and both are extremley noisy. Each rig has 8 GPUs and requires 10 6 pin power connectors.

I would like to replace these chinese PSUs with something more quiet, likely need 2 to split the 1600w load. 

Does anyone know if it would be safe to power my systems in such a way? I've not found any GPUs in my limited search so far that would enable me to split the load with the 6 pin connectors. There is lots out there on open air rigs, but not much on caseed rigs.

Pic below showing example of rig and where the 6 pin connectors are located.


----------

